# Jerky movement



## Rb1038 (Dec 7, 2019)

I run Mach3 on a Zenbot 2448. The "Z" axis and "Y" axis travels very smoothly but the "X" axis travels in a jerky motion. What can I do to smooth out the movement


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know zenbot but typically there is something impeding the axis, either bearings on your rails or your screw. If it's a belt driven machine, could be a slipping belt. Try tightening everything up, check bearings. Pull your stepper(s) to see if the axis moves smoothly by hand.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Rick!

Photos always help. If you shoot video make it widescreen, please. I assume you have everything lubed properly, belts tight, etc. Does it do this only when running a job or if you jog it, as well?

David


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

as mentioned, check everything mechanical on that axis for tightness. when the servos are on, try physically moving the axis bacl and forth to see if there is any movement. 

check the maintenance manual for lubrication. my machine gets jerky when it needs lubed...


----------

